# Nur 10mbit trotz 100Mbit???



## C2THEK (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute - habe ein Riesenproblem:
Habe ein bestehendes Netzwerk aus 4 Rechnern (Alle haben das Maximus Formula II drin mit Gigabit-Lan), als Router verwende ich einen Netgear RP614 Router (100mbit). Nun das Problem:
Alle Rechner haben nur 10Mbit Verbindung zueinander (obwohl bei der Netzwerkverbindung steht: "100mbit - verbunden")

Die Lichter am Anschluss auf der Rückseite der Rechner leuchten Orange bzw. Gelb (also 10Mbit). - Kabel sind ok! Router hab ich auch schon gewechselt - überall das gleiche!! 

Wenn ich allerdings einen Gigabit-Swich hinhänge Leuchten alle Lichter Grün - finde das alles sehr merkwürdig!! Hat jemand eine Idee???


PS: Alle Einstellungen sind auf Auto, OS ist jeweils Vista x64, und vorher hat alles schonmal mit genau dieser Konfiguration funktioniert...!!


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2008)

Sicher das Orange 10Mbit sind und nicht 100?

Ich kanne das von meinen Gigabit Karten so:

Grün = 1 Gigabit
Orange = 100Mbit
Aus = 10Mbit


----------



## C2THEK (3. Dezember 2008)

Mhm naja er zeigt 100mbit verbindung an, kann schon sein! Ich kenn das noch so von früher - da war orange 10mbit...

Auf jeden fall ist die maximale Transferrate untereinander ziemlich genau 1,25 Mbyte/s...
Da ist ja meine Internetverbindung schneller


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2008)

vllt. limitiert ja der switch?

hast schonmal getestet ob es nen unterschied macht ob alle 4 PCs netzwerk mässig ausgelastet sind, oder ob nur 2? also von der übertragungsrate her


----------



## C2THEK (3. Dezember 2008)

wie gesagt über den switch gehts - über router nicht... (hab schon 3 verschiedene router probiert) Bei allen das gleiche!!
Es muss irgend ne Limitierung durch die Router bestehen *amkopfkratz*
komisch ist wie gesagt nur, dass es vorher wunderbar funktioniert hat (ich habe nichts umgestellt etc..) Kann es vielleicht mit nem Vista-Update zusammenhängen?? aber wieso tritt das problem dann nur bei routern auf??
raffs einfach nicht!


----------



## uuodan (4. Dezember 2008)

DHCP ja/nein?
Autonegotiation an?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2008)

Was für Kabel hast du verwendet? Sind am Steckel vll irgendwelche Kontakte reingedrückt?


----------



## C2THEK (5. Dezember 2008)

Kabel sind Cat6 und somit auf Gigabit ausgelegt! Kontakte alle bestens.
DHCP ist an...

Wo schau ich nach ob Autonegotiation an ist oder nicht?!


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

Sollte in den Treibern zu finden sein.


----------

